# Tips on removing clutch master cylinder



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm replacing the master cylinder but can't get it out. I removed the pedal stop that you rotate to remove on the bottom of the cylinder, and I've removed the 2 nuts on the sides of the cylinder. I've also removed the white clutch connector from the back of the pedal. I can't get to the nut above the white overspring mount to remove that, though.

The cylinder is loose enough to move back and forth on the nut mounts, but it won't come all the way off.

Do I have to remove the overspring mount to get it out? Do I have to remove the pedal? I'm trying to avoid removing the pedal because I don't have a replacement electronic clutch switch.

The last thing I did yesterday was remove the 2 hoses connected to it in the engine bay, but I ran out of daylight so I don't know if that's what was preventing me from taking the cylinder out.


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

I figured it out.

You have to remove the brace that connects the entire clutch pedal assembly to the brake/accelerator assembly, then remove the bracket that holds the top 1 of the 2 electronic clutch sensors (it's gray). You can then place a long socket extension along the side of the pedal onto the top nut and remove the entire assembly.

I didn't actually have to remove either of the clutch sensors, so I shouldn't need any new ones. I just had to unplug the connectors to them.

Once I had the assembly out, I had to also remove the clutch pedal from that to actually get the cylinder out because the connector kept getting stuck in the back of it.


----------

